# 4h age



## No1_stunna (Mar 4, 2013)

I have a nephew that wants to show so bad but they say he has to be in third or fourth grade ? Can you shed some light on this subject please. He lives in nabb Indiana


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

He has to be 8 by the first of the year. 4H standard


----------



## No1_stunna (Mar 4, 2013)

And that is the only requirement ?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It would be best to contact the local 4H club. Each club has their own rules. While some rules are standard across the board, each 4H club has their own too.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am pretty sure it's 8 in Indiana, that's what it is here in KY too. BUT, you should find out if they have novice market and showmanship classes, then he could start with that.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

i think there is a branch of 4H called clover buds for those younger then 8 years. They are like limited to 2 classes to show in but are still able to participate.


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Here you have to be 9 AND 4th grade to show... You can show at a younger age but you have to show in Novice showmanship and market class. You still get the same experience, it just lacks a little in the rewards category. My son is in 4th grade, but he is only 8 so he has to do Novice this year.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

There is mini 4H but you can't show. You can only projects like sewing or baking. Once he is 8 though, he can show.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Here it is 8 years by Jan 1st. But it might be to late this year, but it is up to your county and their rules.

 Our Clover buds can have all the Clover bud projects they want, they are not limited at all.

 Best to check with your county agent.


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Here you have to be nine to participate in real 4H, but they also have a program called the cloverbuds for all the younger kids, but they don't show.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Its 3rd grade or 9
And that's to start showing 
Clover kids just helps with growth development (interaction, speaking to others, etc.)


----------



## No1_stunna (Mar 4, 2013)

And that is in Indiana correct goat girl?


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

It's age 5-19 here for the meat goat project (not sure about anything else) and they show by age for showmanship and then with everyone else for the weight class. 
It funny how other places are different


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

That is in Texas but 4-h "laws" are woold wide

Its from 3rd grade or 9 yrs till your Sr yeah.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

But there are novice classes. But places around here they are not common at all unless in shown ship.


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

4H starts in 3rd grade but here you cannot participate in market class show and sell until you are in 4th grade AND 9 years old. You can however show your animals under a novice category at the age of 4. So I don't know if that varies from county to county or state to state. I just know those are the rules in Fleming Co. Ky


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

IMO the only thing little kids who do get to show miss out on is the 4-H sale at the end of the show season. I know they may not get as much $$ for their animals, but again there is craigslist, and also a real livestock auction.
Most likely we'd sell my daughters wether at one of the auctions.
In KY, some fairs for the novice classes they get a ribbon and a premium, or a ribbon and trophy, or all 3, so they do get fun stuff, and they try to be very very easy on the little ones.

I think it's a shame that kids don't get to participate at a younger age in other states. I know there are safety issues, but I think it's very beneficial if kids can start out young. At least school age kids from Pre K on up. 
My daughter was 5 last year and trained and showed her doe all by herself, with me just trying to give her tips along the way. She had no problem handling her doe. She was about 44lbs through the summer and her doe was 75-90lbs when she was showing her.


----------



## No1_stunna (Mar 4, 2013)

I agree with that that they should be able to start in kindergarten and show goats that they can handle I think it would do them good


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

The kindergarten thing depends... 
If they did separate groups like you had 2nd and under then you had 3rd and up or whatever or these smaller kids have a huge chance of getting ran over by us or our goats.
If a highschool goat acts up (and it can happen no mater how well trained they are and we all know that... Dont deny it.) whose gonna win? The kindergardener or the highschooler?
The kindergardeners gonna have a huge chance of getting smashed if that happened.
Im just pointing that out


----------



## No1_stunna (Mar 4, 2013)

Point taken but that should be the way to do it is have those younger ones show in their class and older ones show in their class at least the younger one get participate and can learn


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

goatgirl132 said:


> The kindergarten thing depends...
> If they did separate groups like you had 2nd and under then you had 3rd and up or whatever or these smaller kids have a huge chance of getting ran over by us or our goats.
> If a highschool goat acts up (and it can happen no mater how well trained they are and we all know that... Dont deny it.) whose gonna win? The kindergardener or the highschooler?
> The kindergardeners gonna have a huge chance of getting smashed if that happened.
> Im just pointing that out


You wouldn't have young kids showing with older kids 

That's why our state has novice class for the little kids. It's really great, and IMO all states should have these at their shows.

I'd rather get my children to show a goat than sit around all summer playing video games, watching tv, or being bored lol


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

In Morgan County, IN you have to be in 3rd grade to show, but you can do sewing, baking, posters, pictures at any age. Mini 4H is for 1st and 2nd graders and they do stuff like a poster. If they wanted to show a goat they could do a poster about goats, but they COULD NOT show a goat.


----------



## brownie (Jan 31, 2013)

It is third grade but there are some small shows that don't require 4-hers


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

You could ask you extension office. Our club now has a novice show, but they also will let kids come to the meeting just to watch and play with the goats. Also they have 'clover buds' alway


----------

